# Westgate Branson Woods



## dschaefe (Feb 10, 2007)

My wife and I attended the property owners meeting Feb. 7 in Branson.  There were only about five couples present, plus the one property owner who was elected to the board last year.  All owners present had become owners when this was Grandvista Cedar Ridge at the Woods.  This year was not the big gripe session that we had last year.  Last year there were many owners unhappy about the intimidation and misinformation expressed by sales people,  Evidently this did some good.  Westgate managers said they had set the sales people straight and no one present had those complaints again.

Good news.  The new high-rise building with 34 two-bedroom units (which can be split up into 68 one-bedroom units) is finished and ready for occupancy.  We toured it and it was really nice.  Also, the check in for the resort is now in this new building and it is spacious and airy.  They say that they are streamlining check-in, especially for owners.  It has been an unduly long  check-in experience here.  Also, there was a promise of owners being able get space HERE (and not call Orlando!) the day they want a room or the day before.  (The day before, they could call.)

The promised water park has not been started.  They have done a lot of maintenance work on units here, new roofs, restained exteriors, lot of new furniture, etc.

There are now two property owners associations.  This meeting was for the Cedar Ridge Property Owners Association.  That is the original one.  Owners in the new building will belong to the Branson Woods Property Owners Association.

They emphasized that ALL owners (including those of us who bought through Grandvista) have the same rights as owners who bought through Westgate.  (Unlike misinformation from sales.)  We can request units in the new building and if they are available, we can get them.

I asked them to please get this information to ALL owners by writing to them and not just waiting on the sales people to "update" owners when they are on the property.  I hope that happens.  There was also a suggestion to issue owners cards with membership numbers.

Let me know if any of you have questions.

Don S.


----------



## JLB (Feb 13, 2007)

Sounds like they might have found out that business as usual in Branson is not the same as business as usual in Orlando.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 13, 2007)

JLB said:


> Sounds like they might have found out that business as usual in Branson is not the same as business as usual in Orlando.



Same as Wayne Newton.


----------



## JLB (Feb 13, 2007)

I didn't know he had a show in Orlando?   

But, we could also include Kenny Rogers.  He had a relationship with Silver Dollar City, and one of the first houses in Stonebridge.  Word is that fell apart when SDC would not support gambling.  (He knew when to fold em.   )



dougp26364 said:


> Same as Wayne Newton.


----------



## BlissfulGarden (Apr 19, 2010)

*Info on reputable resellers for Westgate Branson Woods?*

Hello,

I just found this forum and am happy to locate fellow Branson Woods owners. My parents purchased at this property when our children were in middle school, and we spent several very happy summers vacationing there. When the kids reached high school, my parents were no longer able to travel and they sold the membership to us. Well, as kids have graduated college and moved on, I find it more and more difficult to motivate anyone for the two-day drive to get there... so the membership has gone unused. We banked a few weeks at RCI, but never seem to be able to snag reservations for where we would like to go. Westgate is topnotch for booking convenience and friendly staff, but we just are getting no use from our membership at this point. We would like to find a reputable reseller, and we've been told to avoid any company that charges an upfront fee for listing. So far, I can't find any company that will list a Branson Woods unit without a fee. Is there someplace that offers this service? Or perhaps an owners' group where members can post for those who want to pick up extra units? Any advice would be very appreciated!

Thanks,
Evey =)


----------



## pauldogg (Apr 19, 2010)

*I would be careful....*

Deleted....didn't see OP date.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 19, 2010)

BlissfulGarden said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just found this forum and am happy to locate fellow Branson Woods owners. My parents purchased at this property when our children were in middle school, and we spent several very happy summers vacationing there. When the kids reached high school, my parents were no longer able to travel and they sold the membership to us. Well, as kids have graduated college and moved on, I find it more and more difficult to motivate anyone for the two-day drive to get there... so the membership has gone unused. We banked a few weeks at RCI, but never seem to be able to snag reservations for where we would like to go. Westgate is topnotch for booking convenience and friendly staff, but we just are getting no use from our membership at this point. We would like to find a reputable reseller, and we've been told to avoid any company that charges an upfront fee for listing. So far, I can't find any company that will list a Branson Woods unit without a fee. Is there someplace that offers this service? Or perhaps an owners' group where members can post for those who want to pick up extra units? Any advice would be very appreciated!
> 
> ...



Go to the Buying/Selling forum and read through the thread at the top of the forum about selling your timeshare. 

I don't know of companies that will sell your timeshare without and upfront fee and I don't know of any company that's anything more than a listing company. You can list your timeshare for sale here on TUG, on Timeshareforums.com or on Redweek.com for a reasonalbe add fee or free. 

The most important thing about selling a timeshare is to realize that it usually has little value when compared to the retail market. Branson is over developed, Westgate has a horrible reputation amoung timeshare owners and I've seen a post concerning a Branson, MO article that Westgate is auctioning off it's Branson properties. These are all things that will hurt your resale value. 

IMHO, any Branson resort with the possible exception of Marriott has a value of less than $1,000 and most are closer to a value of $1. If you want to be shed of the yearly MF's, I'd recommend a very low selling price at first. If you're unable to sell it, I'd recommend tossing in paying the closing costs associated with selling.

The one other thing you could do is stick around here and learn how to exchange you resort week through Interval or RCI. We've taken many great vacations by exchanging our ownership. IMHO, that's the best value of your timeshare week.


----------

